# 2012 OGF Angler of the Year - Nominate Here!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*Attention OGF Members!*​ 
The OGF staff and Gone Fishin Bait & Tackle are pleased to announce The 2012 OGF Angler of The Year" Contest.​ 
In addition to bragging rights the winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear (t-shirt and sticker) as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

You can recognize a member for an outstanding catch or just show your appreciation for a member who has been particularly friendly or helpful here on the OGF forums or on the water. Maybe even a great friend you met here on OGF. There have been a few rule changes for this years contest..PLEASE READ CAREFULLY


OGF will hold open nominations right here in this thread.
Nominations will remain open until through midnight Sunday January 21st .
After Monday January 22nd all nominees will then be be listed in a thread with a Poll Option for voting. Voting will remain open through Monday January 29th.
YOU MUST HAVE BEEN A REGISTERED OGF MEMBER IN CALENDER YEAR 2012 TO BE ELIGIBLE TO VOTE!
Prior year winners are not eligible for nomination (Shortdrift, Hetfieldinn, Fishingredhawk, Jim Corey, Sconner, Fishslim)
Do not nominate yourself
Only one nomination per member
OGF staff are not eligible for nomination, or able to nominate
Do not post in this thread unless it is to nominate.
Members nominated must be in good standing (not suspended/banned)
OGF thanks all our members for their support, and good luck to everyone nominated!








​


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

one vote for Queticomike..he's a knowledgeable outdoorsman, and is very helpful in sharing info on the threads...techniques, lures, reports..wether your a novice or an experienced angler..he's always willing to answer a question


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The saugeye master of 2012............... st.slippy


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I will go with EZbite.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Daveo76 the ohio river masta


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

EZBITE is my choice any info you need about mosquito he,s ready to help. theres others too but you can,t name them all .


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm going with JignPig Guide.
He's always here with great information....year after year.
Plus anytime you ask him for any specific information, he's always glad to help!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

if it were SPORTSMAN of the year i say ezbite, but angler i say I-WALL-I (Jeff)... always willing to go regardless of the CRAZY weather he n I fish in, share what worked(or didn't work),and give details where needed...also great all around guy!!!


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Jig N pig. If he post, I listen


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Rod Bender Bob 

- STILL The best guide I have ever fished with on Lake Erie !!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Already alot of great names... Im going with Saugmon


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Quetico Mike all the way


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Ez bite for sure

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I say Hearttxp

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

hearttxp, he spends a lot of time putting up a lot of info!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Im going with Ezbite 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Josh Gibson, i've learned A LOT about pond fishing from his posts


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Jim Stedke is my nominee, he has answered so many questions in regards to walleye fishing for me and others. Lots of knowledge and experience he shares with other folks.

Ron


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

QueticoMike gets my vote. 

He's prolific, successful and knowledgeable.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Daveo76 has been a great and continued source of info for me at the greenup dam. He continually posts info and most times pictures to go with it. Congrats to whomever wins.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Foxbites gets my vote. He has dominated the SE forum with his pigs and he just recently started getting credit.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Got to represent the Southwest siiide (throwing a "gang sign") and nominate QueticoMike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Queticomike 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ErieSteamer


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

DaveO76 has my vote wiper KING!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Again, it is my pleasure to nominate ("Sir") Intimidator of both the CJ Wolf Pack and the Friends of CJ Brown Reservoir. He`s knowledgable, personable and willing to actually help IMPROVE the fishing for himself as well as many others. He is a solid candidate...as well as a "Friend" to many.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys

You are not voting yet, this is for nominations only at this point.

Shake will take all of the nominations at the end of the nomination period and create a ballot for you to vote for your choice.

Thanks


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Also, if someone has been nominated already no need to re-nominate, second, or third the nomination


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I Nominate WAREHOUSE


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I nominate Mushijobah, kayaking saugeye slayer extraordinaire!


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

fallen513 nuff said


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Eriesteamer


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Saugmon out of central ohio


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

gnk81 for ANGLER of the year! He flat out laced the perch beginning in March at Wingfoot, then proceeded to catch a ton of walleye all year at Hodgson, posted pics, gave detailed info to help all the NEO anglers to score some for themselves. Not big-time or flashy but that guy could catch a whale in a mud puddle!!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

montagc said:


> oldstinkyguy. Not only does he catch fish, but he knows the river and shows a great respect for the outdoors.


I agree! OldStinkyGuy should get a nomination for sure.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Deep Freeze. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Blue Dolphin


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i nominate rodhawg. he caught an 11lb. largemouth bass.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

EZ bite for sure!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Bonecrusher


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Trailbreaker.


----------



## perchgoddess (Nov 11, 2010)

I nominate CREEKCRAWLER. This guy really knows his hot fishing spots and is a wealth of fishing information. I hope he wins!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Jim Stedke :G


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

splmax aka sam


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

i nominate ecnadnus,always catching big walleyes and shares info with everyone.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Fishlandr75 said:


> one vote for Queticomike..he's a knowledgeable outdoorsman, and is very helpful in sharing info on the threads...techniques, lures, reports..wether your a novice or an experienced angler..he's always willing to answer a question


Thanks for nominating me, it is a honor, for those who have no idea who I am, here is a link to my review for the year. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=218993


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I WOULD nominate shakedown, BUT to be angler of the year I would assume that one of the prerequisites is you have to actually catch a fish to be an angler of the year. Sorry Shake.


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Hearttxp..... mike has been a huge help to me so he gets my nomination...


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

There are many that are very deserving of the nominations but im gonna with Saugmon. His posts along with many others made saugeye fishing a little easier for me and others that I fish with these last two years, especially up at Indian. The eyes are hard enough to figure out, but he was never hesitant to reply to a question that I had. Thanks again Saugmon!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Would it make better sense to have angler of the year for each part of the state? I only know of people in the southwest forum and have no idea who the other people are that has been nominated.

I nominate ol bassman.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> Would it make better sense to have angler of the year for each part of the state? I only know of people in the southwest forum and have no idea who the other people are that has been nominated.
> 
> I nominate ol bassman.


OGF has been around a long time. This ain't their first rodeo. Spread your wings a little. :- ) 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

EZ BITE :Banane36::Banane36:


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

> *Legend killer:* Would it make better sense to have angler of the year for each part of the state? I only know of people in the southwest forum and have no idea who the other people are that has been nominated.





crittergitter said:


> OGF has been around a long time. This ain't their first rodeo. Spread your wings a little. :- )
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I like LK's idea. Those guys would be the finalists, and then vote on an overall site winner.

I can't really think of anyone outside of the many fine fishermen who have been mentioned.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Boatnut

High volume of regular & honest reports


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I would nominate some of the ones everyone else has all ready ... but I'm going with a true steelhead dawg............... this ones for you buddy... brodg 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gregnwtf (Mar 6, 2009)

I Nominate Mike Wojo, hearttxp from EyeKeeper charters. Big contributer on this site and the general help to fisherman looking to increase their own catch rate.
I have fished with him personally and is an upstanding guy. Great friend to have.


----------



## ShortHanded (Apr 16, 2012)

Jim Stedke


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nominations are closed! Good luck to all nominees and look for the voting thread posted in the Lounge sometime today!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Due to a typo error on my part, I'll still take nominations until Midnight tonight. I had the cut off date listed as Sunday January 21st, which doesn't exist 

Sorry about that! About 2 hours left to nominate!!


----------



## grady61 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ill say this-If you had a junior angler category-Id have to go with Nick Zart. He was at walleye wisdom at vics with his dad. Kids got a lot of experience and knowledge period.


----------

